# PPI Art Series AMPS



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

PPI Art Series A300 2 A404 with Original Boxes and Manuals Precision Power | eBay


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I saw those. 
There's also this A1200.2 up for sale which you don't see everyday.
Shame it has some significant scratches on the left side of the heatsink and through the artwork.

Precision Power PPI Art Series A1200 2 U s A Hand Crafted Old School Power | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yeah I saw those.
> There's also this A1200.2 up for sale which you don't see everyday.
> Shame it has some significant scratches on the left side of the heatsink and through the artwork.
> 
> ...


yeah, i seen that one too... its not bad though... Mine are pretty darn clean, artwork is mint though at least.. that a1200.2 though does not have the original warranty sticker on it im pretty sure... dont ever remember seeing that type on them.. but who knows now days, lol.. 

you should add mine to your collection


----------



## toysareforboys (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG SEXY! Precision Power Amplifier PC 21400 2 Old School Real Power | eBay

I had that exact amp running a pair of JL 12w6's way back when, serious thump 

-Jamie M.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dman said:


> yeah, i seen that one too... its not bad though... Mine are pretty darn clean, artwork is mint though at least.. that a1200.2 though does not have the original warranty sticker on it im pretty sure... dont ever remember seeing that type on them.. but who knows now days, lol..
> 
> you should add mine to your collection


$670.00 even with that bad scratch and heatsink scuffing.
Amazing.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

